# Enough space?



## kfsilkie (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello, is this enough space for five grown silkie fowls?






chicken run is about 5m²

thanks in advance


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looks plenty to me.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

That's ample space.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Plenty.....


----------

